# Dedicated to György Ligeti



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

I was browsing the liner notes of an album today when I was surprised by the following inscription on the back:

Dedicated to György Ligeti















Every wonder what Dutch black metal influenced by Ligeti would sound like? Well, wonder no more, friends! Let me introduce you to the debut LP from Dodecahedron (2011):






Good review here:
http://www.angrymetalguy.com/dodecahedron-dodecahedron-review/


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I'd be curious to listen to it, but unfortunately the link you've posted doesn't work here. Could link a single song of them just to have an idea?


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

norman bates said:


> I'd be curious to listen to it, but unfortunately the link you've posted doesn't work here. Could link a single song of them just to have an idea?


Here is the opening track, hopefully it works:


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

thank you! I have to say that I was curious to hear it since Ligeti is one of my favorite composers and I can think of just one experiment in the non classical world of a musician making something that sounds like Ligeti (the title track on Tim Buckley's Starsailor) but I don't hear the influence, at least in that song. Interesting use of dissonance though. I will listen the whole album.
By the way, when the guy in the review says "And the atmosphere they summon is one of almost Lovecraftian horror" or "dissonant riffs that interlock like gears but never seem to work together, which creates an unsettling feeling that nothing will ever resolve" that reminded me of Portal. I'm not very expert on what's happening today in extreme metal, but they are probably the most interesting band I've heard and they fit perfectly that descriptions too, especially on albums like Swarth or Outrè.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

^ Thanks for giving it a listen. I'm also a fan of Portal and the comparison makes sense. If you are wanting to catch up on the world of extreme metal that website is a great resource. Surely, end of year lists will be emerging. My 2017 votes would go to Dodecahedron's _Kwintessens _(BM), Bell Witch's _Mirror Reaver_ (doom), Krallice's _Go Be Forgotten_ (progressive BM - who claim Giacinto Scelsi as an influence), and Converge's _The Dusk In Us_ (metalcore). If you were looking for some ideas. The reviewer referenced Deathspell Omega, Ulcerate, and Blut aus Nord, all of whom I hold in high regard. Cheers


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Selby said:


> I was browsing the liner notes of an album today when I was surprised by the following inscription on the back:
> 
> Dedicated to György Ligeti
> 
> ...


Except for the audible black metal influence especially in the singing, I think it's really nice. I just don't like the metal, don't know why. But I love many instrumental parts, the interlude for instance (no singing).

I've been listening to the songs here:

http://www.ddchdrn.com/


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

^ Casebearer, I appreciate your thoughts. The specific vocal style of the black subgenre is one of the reasons I'm drawn to it. I just love that wretched cookie-monster sound, but, I totally get why others don't.

You may be interested in saxophonist Colin Stetson's new project, *Ex Eye*, which is mostly instrumental.

From their Bandcamp: "EX EYE makes music of power, control, motion and intention; music composed with precise, clockwork intricacy and ecstatic abandon. It is hard, heavy music - aggressive, cathartic, and thrilling. EX EYE consist of renowned, experimental saxophonist Colin Stetson, Greg Fox (Liturgy) on drums, Shahzad Ismaily (Secret Chiefs 3, Ceramic Dog) on synths and Toby Summerfield on guitar."

https://exeyeband.bandcamp.com/










*Sannhet* is another instrumental metal band that may resonate more with you:
https://sannhet.bandcamp.com/


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Hé Selby, thanks! Ex Eye is really great, absolutely fabulous and I'm glad it lacks the cookie-monster-with-a-throat-disease so it's much more approachable for me. Listening to it right now on YT!

I just recently saw Colin Stetson solo in concert (last september). Very, very impressive to see him play live and if there is top sport in music this is it. He was playing pieces of All this I Do for Glory. I photographed the concert and reviewed it for a local online cultural site. You can find that here if you're interested (maybe use Google translate): https://www.ugenda.nl/recensies/muziek/item/12247-colin-stetson-speelt-altijd-in-de-finale

I really loved it. That is, I loved it most of the time except for some parts where techno elements dominated the music too much or when galactic ambient atmospheres became too floaty to my taste.

One of the great pieces from that album:






This is a video about how he does it


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Musically, I quite like the band in the OP. And although I am a fan of various subgenres of progressive metal, I just never could get into this type of vocals.

But I do believe I can pick up the Ligeti influences. Maybe not in an obvious way, but in the atmospheres the band creates.

I really like the first Colin Stetson vid above. Seems to sit squarely in the avant garde prog genre.

Other bands influenced by late 20th century and contemporary composers may also be of interest to some of you.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

I listened to the record again today. Midway through the second song - _I, Chronocrator _- they clearly experiment with microtonalities to thicken the atmosphere prior to blasting off into the final movement of the piece.

A appreciate all the above comments.


----------

